# [SOLVED] Computer won't start, fans spin loud



## gloomph (Jul 23, 2010)

So I've been abroad and my computer hasn't been touched for 6 months and it was brand new before I left. When I started it today it worked for 15 minutes before freezing. Then it wouldn't boot past the BIOS screen. Now the monitor doesn't even respond but the fans spin really fast and constantly until I manually turn it off. Needless to say, I'm gutted. HELP ME PLEASE! I already tried reseating everything and removing the mobo battery.

SPECS:
CPU: intel i7 920
MOBO: ASUS p6t
PSU: 650W seasonic S12
RAM: 3x2GB kingston
HDD: SATA-300 1TB 32MB samsung
CASE: CM690

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

have you tried a proper cmos reset? removing the battery does not do a cmos reset.

switch off at wall and keep plugged in to psu
remove battery
move jumper cap by battery from 1 & 2 to 2 & 3 or CLR CMOS
press power button to remove residule power
put battery back in
move jumper cap back to 1 & 2
switch on at wall
power on.

Is it plugged into a surge suppressor?


----------



## gloomph (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

Hey bruce thanks for your reply,
Yes it is plugged into a surge suppressor. I googled these jumper caps and I don't think the p6t has them. But I have just followed your other steps exactly.


----------



## gloomph (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

oh wow! success! I must have done it slightly differently last time. Thanks Bruce!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

glad its sorted, mark the thread solved please.


----------



## gloomph (Jul 23, 2010)

I wish it was solved. So I got the computer going again. Right now it can boot windows with the cd-rom unplugged and only the keyboard and mouse peripherals. But it freezes after like 2 minutes. So what hardware is causing it now?

So now its not booting at all again, and the CMOS thing only temporarily stops the problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

what video card is in it

can you get into the bios and get the temps and voltages


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

See if you can get into the BIOS and post the voltages and temps please.

Also download memtest 86 burn to disk and bott from the disk to test your ram for errors.


----------



## gloomph (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

Update: I found a PC speaker. Removing all RAM sticks causes 1 long beep then 3 short beeps. Normally there are no beeps. CMOS reset no longer allows me to get to POST screen or BIOS. Does this eliminate either RAM or MOBO as the potential problem?

What wattage PSU do I need to test this system? Please refer to my first post for specs.


----------



## gloomph (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

Gpu: Msi gtx 275


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

For a 275 i personally would put a 850w in there


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

i would be running a quality 750w

see if you can borrow another psu to check with and do you have a video card that pulls less power to check with


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

please post your volategs and temps from the bios.


----------



## gloomph (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

Ok, the problem literally resolved itself. I booked a repairman to come and literally pressed the power to show that it didn't work and it booted up. Still confused about the problem and just hope it doesn't happen again. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

it might have been a random thing but judging by your psu I doubt it and you will get the problem again.


----------



## gloomph (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't start, fans spin loud*

@greenbrucelee


----------

